# The Ultimate Snack & Mini Meal Thread for dieters



## HorseTrance (Jan 26, 2011)

Chex mix! I fill up 1/2 cup of it and snack on it. 120-150 calories. 
Then I drink a capri sun. That is 60 calories.
Sometimes I'm very thirsty on hot days, so I drink 2 capri suns =]

I am about to be 21 and no one can ever tell me I'm too old for capri suns haha. They are a great snack and easy to carry around (especially if ur riding on a trail). People are missing out! lol


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Caprisun is delicious BUT it is loaded with sugar.

Some of my favorite snacks are :
cup of Greek yogurt
Low fat mozz string cheese
serving of unsalted almonds (1 oz) or cashews
Piece of fruit with nuts or peanut butter (the fats help keep your blood sugar from spiking)


----------



## LexusK (Jan 18, 2013)

I absolutely love Greek Yogurt! It is so versatile and delicious. 
I also enjoy protein pancakes for an energy boost in the morning or right before I ride! Here's the recipe for the protein pancake...

Ingredients:


1/2 cup old fashioned oats
1/2 banana, mashed
1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 egg
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
 Directions:



Spray pan with cooking spray and heat to a medium heat
Combine all ingredients in a small bowl and blend with an immersion blender until batter is relatively smooth and all ingredients are fully mixed
Pour batter onto the warm pan to form four medium-sized pancakes
Allow to cook until edges start to harden, about three minutes
Flip pancakes and allow to cook until batter is no longer runny, about two more minutes
Top with syrup, and fruit of choice


----------



## GamingGrrl (Jan 16, 2013)

Almonds! I have to control myself though, because I could easily devour pounds of them. Frozen grapes and small chunks of cheese are also a fantastic snack.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waleybean (Jan 20, 2013)

Snack packs of cheerios (95 cals), chocolate rice krispy bar (157 cals) and caffeine so diet coke of course!  I always have a nice big fat dinner later in the evening though.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I love greek yogurt - but it has to be chobani. 
low-fat Cottage cheese & peaches
almonds
Sliced apple and a small amount of cheese
Homemade beef Jerky or dried fruit - when you make it homemade you can keep a lot of the extra stuff out of it.
baby carrots


A low calorie meal that I love is Chicken cooked in olive oil & garlic and then add just 1/4 cup black beans per person (from a can), some salsa, and a really large handful of fresh spinach. Cook until the spinach is cooked down. My husband does not like spinach but he will eat it this way because the salsa covers a lot of the flavor. Very tasty dish and quick. Non-dieters tend to put this on a tortilla. I will let myself have a portion of a toritalla to get the feel but its not needed.

I also do lots of soups and slow cooker meals with a lean protein and whatever veggies I'm in the mood for. Always healthy and delicious. Just add whatever seasonings - I use a lot of Cajun seasoning for slow cooker meals as it tends to go over well. And a great filler in soups is the grated cabage they sell for making cole slaw in the bagged lettuce area. I just add it to my soup and it adds bulk and filler and a tasty flavor with no hassle of cutting anything extra up.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I have no idea what sort of calories it has or anything, but one of my favourite healthy snacks is a stick of celery with peanut butter.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I LOVE my nutribullet juice extractor. I fill it with half greens (kale, baby spinach and swiss chard), frozen blueberries or mixed berries, acai (one ounce), half a banana, some goji berries, add water to the line indicated, blend, and have a healthy, delicious filling drink. You can use fruits, berries, most leafy greens, in any combination. I take one to work with me and feel smug that I'm getting more greens and fruit in my diet. And its pretty all low calorie.


----------



## texasreb (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm also a fan of nuts as a snack. I don't limit myself to almonds. I also enjoy pistachios, pecans, cashews, walnuts, etc. If they are a leaner nut (almonds, pistachios) I'll have an ounce. If they are fattier, I'll have 1/2 ounce. 

String cheese has been mentioned numerous times and I like that one too. I also like the occasional wedge of Laughing cow cheese. Greek yogurt with fresh fruit is yummy. 

Another fave of mine is dry roasted and lightly salted pumpkin seeds. 

There are a few nutrition bars that I like--but be aware that many of them are just disguised candy bars and not really nutritious at all. This is probably one of the more processed meals/snacks that I eat. 

For dinner, I usually just do a lean protein (chicken, beef, fish, lamb, vegetarian, eggs, etc.) with a veggie. I've learned to enjoy the way food tastes so I don't use many seasonings, salt, condiments, gravies, etc. 

I basically only drink coffee and water. I put half and half in my coffee and nothing in my water. 

I try to stay hydrated by drinking half my weight in ounces of water a day. So a 150lb person would drink 75 ounces of water/day. A 200lb person would drink 100 ounces, etc.


----------



## Coffeejunkie (May 17, 2012)

Snacks:
Popcorn (and not the butter lovers kind!)
Peanut butter
Nuts
Fruit
Veggies
Hummus with veggies or pita
Jerky
Smokies
Raisins
Dried fruit (unsweetened)
Trail mix- usually over 100 calories, make your own for best effect.

I try to stay away from processed things as much as possible, but guilty pleasures include triscuits, a sugar free jello snack pack, or a 100 cal snack pack. 
Used to eat a lot of the nature valley/kashi granola bars and thought they were great for me (ha!!!!). Then I learned more about soy protein isolate, I try my best to avoid that junk too! 

Meals are hit or miss. I am very much a grazer throughout the day. These are a combo of what I usually eat, not one specific meal. I might eat 2 breakfasts, one early and one as a am snack, etc etc..
Breakfast
Yogurt with: protein powder stirred in. And any combo of fruit, granola (homemade- store bought too much sugar!), cacao nibs, dried mulberries, and whatever looks good in the cupboard lol!
Turkey bacon 
Turkey sausage
Protein pancakes
Breakfast sandwich- will put a meat/cheese on one piece whole grain bread and fold for a half sandwich
******* potato hash with veggies
Whole grain bread toasted (I only buy fresh)
Frozen waffles. If they have fruit make sure it's real and not something that's supposed to resemble fruit with a fruit flavor

Other meals:
Mashed cauliflower
Brown rice
Veggies! Lots! I try to mix between green beans, broccoli, and asparagus then throw whatever other colors are in season in too depending on what I'm making.
Lean steak
Venison
Bison 
Baby greens: some combo of nuts, berries, feta cheese. I don't usually have dressing and if I do I dip from the side.
Deli meat rolls: half slice of cheese with ham/turkey rolled around. Can also wrap in lettuce/tomato etc if wanted.
Wheat or grain fresh pasta salad (lots of veggies, little cheese, little fat free Italian dressing)
Baked Roasted red potatoes
Baked Brussel sprouts
Spatzeles to mix up the starches if needed.
Burgers go on a lettuce bun (and bison/venison burgers are especially delish this way)

Frozen/boxed/not as healthy as the above but better than McDonald's:
Annie's organic pasta
Green giant (I think) has a green beans, red pepper and roasted potato frozen microwaveable that's yummy and 50-60 cal.
Alexia frozens. Sweet potatoe fries/red roasted potatoes/veggie skillets
Cascadian farms frozen veggies

As I said before my big focus is fresh/non processed when possible. I buy organic what I can. I prefer natural sugars and don't like additives. I do not buy meats packaged with nitrates. By making your own you have so much more control over what goes in. Big focus on this is sodium.

I try to buy small quanities often because I cook for myself and usually end up eating whatever I make until its gone or my 3 day leftover rule sends it to the trash. I do not eat chicken, the ultimate healthy eaters food, which makes the variety a little dull too.


----------

